# Little Fernando's Ongoing Picture Thread



## Fernando’s Mummy (May 14, 2021)

So this is my little Fernando, I have had him for less than a week and already we are making great progress thanks to all the great advice on this site.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Already on your finger eating millet, that's great.


----------



## Fernando’s Mummy (May 14, 2021)

Cody said:


> Already on your finger eating millet, that's great.


Aww thankyou yes he is really doing well considering two days ago I was a panic thinking he wasn’t happy. I think the pacing he does is when he hears the birds in the garden so I’m learning slowly. I’m taking things slowly and letting him lead and let us know when he is ready .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Fernando is doing great and is absolutely precious!
Let's make this an on-going picture thread and you can share all the pictures of Fernando that you wish to over time, in this thread!*


----------



## Fernando’s Mummy (May 14, 2021)

_brilliant yes thankyou for doing that _


----------

